# August 2010 Member monthly giveaway - NO WINNER!



## Jim (Aug 1, 2010)

Random.org picked #3 out of 48. po1 is the winner! :beer:

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on August 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a custom rod glove of either Red or Patriot(red, white, and blue).


----------



## cali27 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN !


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## po1 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Zum (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Aug 1, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!


----------



## clumzy_31 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 1, 2010)

In


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


Thanks for the chance, Jim. These things are awesome!


----------



## countryboy210 (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Brine (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## raven174us (Aug 1, 2010)

IN!!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Aug 1, 2010)

in


----------



## island fever (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## waterboy (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## weezer71 (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 2, 2010)

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 2, 2010)

In!


----------



## perchin (Aug 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 2, 2010)

in


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 2, 2010)

In.


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 3, 2010)

in


----------



## cprince (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

IN!


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Aug 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 3, 2010)

in


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## redbug (Aug 4, 2010)

in......I'M due


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 4, 2010)

in


----------



## breachless (Aug 4, 2010)

IN!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 4, 2010)

IN like Flynn


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 4, 2010)

in


----------



## free jonboat (Aug 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2010)

in


----------



## Gunner (Aug 7, 2010)

in


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2010)

Random.org picked number #3. That makes po1 the winner! Congrats man!


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 8, 2010)

congrats po1 =D>


----------



## poolie (Aug 8, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 9, 2010)

Way to go po1.


----------

